# One Room Always Cold



## VanMark (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a 1500 square foot ranch style bungalow with a finished basement. It is heated with a natural gas furnace. One room on the opposite side for furnace is always cold. I tried blocking registers that blew heat down into basement hoping it would increase flow upstairs but that didnt help.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2016)

VanMark said:


> I have a 1500 square foot ranch style bungalow with a finished basement. It is heated with a natural gas furnace. One room on the opposite side for furnace is always cold. I tried blocking registers that blew heat down into basement hoping it would increase flow upstairs but that didnt help.



Do you get any air flow in that room now, is there room under the door for air to get out of the room and back to the return. 
Poor location of return air can have something to do with it.
Framing in basement can make it difficult to run ducts, beams and such can make the installer add to many elbows making the duct act like it much longer than it is. 
Any way you could add a return air vent to that room.
Return air usually runs between floor joists if you can figure where it is and if a wall crosses it, it gets easy.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 19, 2016)

Not enough info,
How much insulation in the attic, walls and floor?
How are the ducts ran?
Got some pictures so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## madrussian (Dec 19, 2016)

I would bet insulation is incomplete somewhere. I have a 2-story 2300sq ft home, with a furnace for each floor. The master bedroom is terrible; it has a 15 or 18 ft vaulted ceiling. Seems insulation is complete in the attic - I need to get a thermography scanner from work to scan the exterior walls - I suspect a section was missed at some point.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2016)

madrussian said:


> I would bet insulation is incomplete somewhere. I have a 2-story 2300sq ft home, with a furnace for each floor. The master bedroom is terrible; it has a 15 or 18 ft vaulted ceiling. Seems insulation is complete in the attic - I need to get a thermography scanner from work to scan the exterior walls - I suspect a section was missed at some point.


All your heat is in the upper portion of the room, a ceiling fan would help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2016)

Take a tissue or a piece of yarn and hold it in front of the register, compare this to the other rooms to see if there is a restriction in the supply line somewhere. Could be a previous owner restricted the flow somehow or a damper has been shut down.


----------

